# SpeedStream 5200 problems



## MathisDayne (Mar 28, 2005)

I am using a SpeedStream 5200 modem and I am having troubles accessing my router. When I type my default gateway, (192.168.254.254, what it says on the sites and when I do an Ipconfig) it never loads up. I always get the page cannot be found or error page. I heard this as a problem before but didn't find a solution other than having a seperate wireless computer to access the router. I was wondering if there is any other way to get into my router so I can do some port forwarding, something that I really need to do. Any help and advice will be appreciated... 

Regards, 
Chris


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Be sure that is the correct address, check your user manual. Also remember to do
//IP

When accessing a local computer/router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What make/model of router do you have? What is your IP address on your local network?

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## MathisDayne (Mar 28, 2005)

*I got in*

Sorry guys, I was able to get in using 192.168.254.254/nav.htm, which brought up the nav bar and I was able to access the rest of it through there. Sadly, after putting everything back to Default, my modem crashed and won't work, so I'm getting a new one. Thanks to all who tried to help me!
Regards,
Chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

These things happen.


----------



## MathisDayne (Mar 28, 2005)

*sorry!*

Sorry to bother you guys again, but after getting my replacement modem I am still having troubles accessing my router options. I've used IE and Mozilla.. neither of them worked. I tried accessing the nav.htm page directly again.. and that works just fine, but none of the other pages work now. Is this possible some setting I have that is blocking this? I have no firewall installed, except for windows which I have tried to configure and turn off... but nothing has helped. 
Here is my information:

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chris

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.invalid



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.invalid

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-58-49-26

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.1

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 30, 2005 2:16:27 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM

This was from a TangoLogs file.. and at the bottom is says: 
Size: 1
NTSPath []
0: NOT-LOADED File [RAWESR.SYS] PATH GOOD
Service State: Error 1240128
Registry Key [SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RAWESR]
Physical Path: [C:\PROGRA~1\FRONTI~1\FRONTI~1\app\RAWESR.SYS]
Image Path [\??\C:\PROGRA~1\FRONTI~1\FRONTI~1\app\RAWESR.SYS]

EDIT: Almost forgot.. the router I am using is something that is built into my modem O_O The exact model information is:
SpeedStream 5200 Ethernet/USB ADSL Modem Part Number: 060-E242-A26

I've tried my best to provide any information.. if you need to know anything else just let me know. I can also be contacted through AIM at MathisDayne. 
Thanks again! :sad: 
/edit

Any help with be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's pretty strange, nothing comes to mind. This just happens to be the kind of issue that it's real difficult to troubleshoot without actually seeing it. I've never tinkered with that equipment, so I don't really have a clue about it's oddities.


----------



## MathisDayne (Mar 28, 2005)

That's ok.. I'm sure I'll live. ^^ Thank you so much for trying to help, maybe one of these days if I am nice to the router it will let me through, hehe. =P


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when using opera beta without java,speedstream would not let me in because it requires java,had to switch to ie to get in
gone back to full version opera no problems


----------

